# Offer - Is this worth it?



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

*Please Comment on my Salary Package*

Hey all, I just wanted to ilicit some of your feedback in regards to an offer I recieved to work in dubai. here is some background;

I will be working in Dubai Internet City for a multi-national Information Technology company.

So here is the offer,

Salary: 220,344.05 AED (The worst part in my mind, you guys be the judge) 
Car Allowance/yr: 37,458.48 AED
Housing: 91,810.00 AED additional 7,345.76 AED for each kid

Relocation bouns: 18,362.00 AED
Health insurance: yes
Schooling: 75% per kid up to max 25,708.03 AED /yr

Tickets back home for the family once a year.


Im a Canadian Expat, and I will be going by my self up front to test things out before I sponsor my wife. So odds are, im going to probably get hit with Canadian tax atleast for 1 year, so that is something also to consider, as I am going to test things out for 6 months, then start gradually moving.

So what do you guys think?

Cheers!


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Could someone please let me know what they think?  Please?  

Some additional information, no kids, so a 1 bedroom flat should be okay?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

first of all if you don't bring the family with you and move into a one bed the company will give you single status and that will be the end of that. You won't be able to change it along the line. Basic is low, housing is crap. A 2 bed in al Barsha is going at 130k, a one bed 115k, rising by the minute.


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

what if I stayed somewhere a bit out of DIC, I will be taking care of customers around the UAE, so what if I was a bit out of the core area? would that change the housing peice?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Azmodeus_WG said:


> what if I stayed somewhere a bit out of DIC, I will be taking care of customers around the UAE, so what if I was a bit out of the core area? would that change the housing peice?


Not by much - unless you went out to International City (& had a peg for your nose). It is invariabley best to live relatively near your main place of work.

As I keep telling people, do some research on rental costs in Dubai. Gulf News property section is good for this.


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Ohh, thanks Elphaba! Lots and lots of listings, 

There are quite a few 90K listings in Barsha for 1 Bedrooms, What do you think Georgie? Maybe its not as bad? And in International city, there are alot of listings in general. 

Any other information, I know the base pay is a bit low 220K, But im quite young, and have only been with this employer for 2.5 years, so room from growth is there.

Any other suggestions? You guys are very helpfull. I appreicate it!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

90k for a one isn't bad, worth looking. I know where they are, all behind Mall of the Emirates and the noise from other buildings is a nightmare, hence the price.


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

You had commented the pay is low, and I agree, but I think thats something I can work on.. 

What about Car, is all right for car? 850 USD a month, so 3,121.63 AED a month? 

Sorry for all the questions, just nervous/anxious, and dont know what to do about the offer.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

that is fine for car, don't worry about that one bit. Get the basic up and the housing too if you can.


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay, so I got a basic increase. They wouldn't up the housing, its still 91K, but my basic is now:

257K instead of 220. 

What do you think?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That's just Dhs 3,000 extra per month. You'll have a basic of Dhs 21,400 per month (note to everyone, please work in months - that is how it works in the UAE).

I'd say it is still too little to support a family, but I guess that also depends on your lifestyle...


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree Elphaba, I can't remember who I am answering now! OP have you got children?


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry, nope, I dont have children, and im going over first, to test out the waters before I move the wife.. I get +7k AED housing per child (if and when that happens).


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

so you could get a one bed apartment then?


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes i can get a 1 bedroom  I just accepted the offer BTW, so im coming down probably by May 1st. So now I need to find housing.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

one step at a time! get here, get the company to put you up in temporary accomodation then take it from there


----------

